# Nika the Husky / Border Collie/ Australian Shepherd Mix



## graveghoul (Aug 11, 2012)

Although, what do you guys see? Yallre the professionals so yall tell me what you think her heritage is? 

Here's Nika's mama:










Ok here's Nika's mama preggo with her liter.










Here she is at a week and 2 weeks old:



















And at about a month old:










And here's her now (9 weeks old): 




























So what's yalls thoughts as far as heritage? She's changed alot since 2 weeks old as far as markings.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your pup looks like an Aussie mix to me. She's very cute!


----------

